# New set up - unusual vivarium



## Derek (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi all, I am looking for advice and have a bit of a challenge for all you experienced reptile keepers. I currently have a large wall mounted glass tank (250cm X 50cm X 12cm) It proved impractical to maintain as a fishtank and I also was not keen on having over 100 litres of water sitting above my sofa. I want to keep the tank as it makes a great focal point and I want to try keeping lizards in it. I can easily place long heat mats under each end and replace the current flurescent lights with UV lights. Here's the challenging bit. It would be impractical to have it heavily planted so I want to have a sand substrate, a little bit of coarse grass with some sun bleached wood (like a hot beach). What I don't know is what type of lizard to keep, presumably desert dwelling, definately small due to the narrow width but I want something both very active,attractive and colourful (are there any bright day geckos that would be happy on sand?). Ultimately I am more concerned about what would be happy and healthy in such a set up so would welcome ideas on species, numbers and any advice. Thanks


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

I'd reccomend Leopard Geckos, but there's a big controversional issue about the whole impaction with sand etc.

Hm. A bearded dragon might be fine in then actually? Unsure.


----------



## cornsnakejay (Jan 17, 2009)

Derek said:


> (250cm X 50cm X 12cm)


i personally wouldnt keep any lizard in it, 12cm depth is nowhere near enough for any reptile (that i know of, but could be wrong).
how about using it as a giant ant or worm farm?


----------



## SHarte (Aug 27, 2009)

not experienced about this but just an idea what about something like a scorpion?


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


> I'd reccomend Leopard Geckos, but there's a big controversional issue about the whole impaction with sand etc.
> 
> Hm. A bearded dragon might be fine in then actually? Unsure.


 
couldnt get a beardie in there mate, no were near:2thumb:


maybe could get some sort of invert, Tarantula, scorpion etc...


----------



## bekkispoon (Oct 8, 2009)

i have 4 geckos of different types if u luk on my picx u willl c n idel set up for gecko i agree 12 cm is not deeep enough because a gecko likes to explore maybes a sandfish ?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Josh-sama said:


> I'd reccomend Leopard Geckos, but there's a big controversional issue about the whole impaction with sand etc.
> 
> Hm. A bearded dragon might be fine in then actually? Unsure.


 
I guess you missed the '12cm deep' bit Josh!?:2thumb:



I personally don't think these things are suitable for the fish they are designed for let alone some lizards. I reckon maybe look at a large group of inverts or just kit it out but leave it empty!

Either that or sell it and buy a proper viv instead!


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

maybe a dwarf gecko species, but even then its a push.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

only thing i could think of would be stenos


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Whatever you put in there, it's better to have heating at one end only, to give a heat gradient. that way the (vertically challenged! :lol2 inhabitant can pick and choose it's ideal temp.

Why not scorpions BTW? They're interesting and would like the set up you describe, as long as you provide a damp area in the 'cool' end.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Spuddy said:


> couldnt get a beardie in there mate, no were near:2thumb:
> 
> 
> maybe could get some sort of invert, Tarantula, scorpion etc...


Uh... Oops.



bothrops said:


> I guess you missed the '12cm deep' bit Josh!?:2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did indeed. :lol2:

My bad! In that case, a nice T. Blondi or some inverts would do great in there. Maybe a HUGE colony of assassin bugs. :flrt:


----------

